# Photo Phails....



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I don't know how I managed to do this...:laugh:








Or this one...








How 'bout this one? Seems like a double exposure, except it can't be done in camera with digital. I do miss that.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would say the first one is not a double exposure, way to clear.

BG


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I'm sorry, I should have explained a bit more. 
The first one I was editing in PS but don't know how I ended up with this.
The only explanation I have for the second one is that I accidentally zoomed?
The third? I have no clue.
I posted these for some laughs :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

To paraphrase an ancient kids puppet series: Anything can happen in PhotoShop.... :grin:

I suspect you're right about that 2nd shot, zooming in or out will give that effect, though I can't remember specifically which direction does that - On the old 35mm cameras, zooming in or out gave a subtly different effect, I assume the digi-cams are the same.

As for your cat-photo, I'd guess that, as the room seems fairly poor light, your camera was set to a slow shutter-speed and your cat turned it's head, part-way through the exposure.

When I was at night-school taking my 'City & Guilds in photography and 'D&P' (Developing & Printing), I experimented a bit with unusual portraits one of which was a straight on portrait of one of the students using a slow shutter-speed, but with the 'model' blinking rapidly...... I see I'm going to have to dig out my old photos and scan 'em :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

zooming with a slow shutter speed can give some interesting effects - this video gives some good hints/examples for working with slow shutter speeds.

This was taken a while ago on a slow shutter speed (1 sec @ f.3.5) on my DSLR and the lens zoomed in and out I think from memory - nothing special but just an example of the zoom trails


----------



## hag789 (Aug 18, 2011)

actually it is a technique called raking, in which you focus on the subject with a slow shutter speed while zooming the lens in or out to create the desired effect; that plus some camera shake could account for #2


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's another one for ya. I have more but I will pull them put later when I have more time.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

That is really cool!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mack said:


> Here's another one for ya. I have more but I will pull them put later when I have more time.


Well, I've been sat here racking my brain for 5 mins trying to figure WHAT you photographed to get that excellent effect! :grin: - I can suss the 'how', but 'what'? :4-dontkno


I love the way the separate source in each row appears to move across the board, then bend up at right-angles - Very 'Tron' ray:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Well, I've been sat here racking my brain for 5 mins trying to figure WHAT you photographed to get that excellent effect! :grin: - I can suss the 'how', but 'what'? :4-dontkno


Same here....


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks guys.

This was a photowalk I was on in Dublin City along the quays. On the ground at a particular point I found these blue lights which are inbeded into the ground so as it was night I took a 6second exposure and manually zoomed the lens out for the duration of the exposure and that was the result.

Below is another I took that night. Its the convention centre also on the quays. I used the same technique for this.

Instead of zooming the lens you could try turning the camera while hold the zoom on the lens which might sound like the same thing but if you think about it its not. You tend to get a kind of swirl effect this way.

Traffic lights is always a good place to start or you could try it with light about the house. Its works better in low light.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aaahhhh right, gotcha! - Turn the camera-body, and hold the lens relative to true vertical/horizontal :grin: - I'll have to think about that one cos my zoom-lever is on the camera-body (ring around the shutter-release), rather than the lens. 'tis possible, I just have to figger the details


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Well yoi don't have to do it that way, it was just a suggestion:grin: That's not what i did above.

It sounds like you can't manually zoom your camera lens? I think if that's the case you will have to manually move yourself during the exposure back or forward.:4-dontkno


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although my Fuji Finepix S02500HD is an excellent camera, it doesn't have manual-focus or zoom. The zoom is up to 18x optically, controlled by a little lever around the shutter-release.

I was thinking along the lines of using my tripod which has a 'Landscape/Portrait' head i.e. it can flip over by 90-degrees - Just an idea to play with sometime..... :grin:


----------

